# Dx code for Speech therapy



## codergirl3504 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi!

I am wondering what would be the correct dx code for "accent modification or articulation difference"?

Have a case where patient is seeking speech pathology to help increase intelligibility with colleagues/clients.

Please advise. 

Thanks!

Sue


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 30, 2012)

So to sound smarter?


----------



## codergirl3504 (Mar 30, 2012)

In essence, patient has strong accent/dialect and is seeking speech therapy in order to lessen it to better communicate with colleagues/clients.  

Not sure what dx to use.  Thanks!


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 30, 2012)

That is a hard one since that is not really a disorder or illness v41.4 maybe?


----------



## codergirl3504 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much.  Status code would be the best route to go as there is not a medical basis for this visit. 

Many thanks again!


----------

